# Vets Corid dosage seems way off?



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I just had a fecal done today as my goats are thin & have diarrhea again. I just finished my 3rd treatment if ivermectin in 30 days & treated with Baycox for coccidiosis. That was 3 weeks ago. My goats still look like crap so I did another fecal.

Vet prescribed Cydectin & Corid
Problem is on Corid it says 1.5 ml per 5 gallons of water. I put 10ml in 1 gallon for my chickens!! This seems way off....

Anyone used Corid for coccidiosis treatment in goats?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Not sure on the dosage, but I would give it orally, not in the water! They might not drink a lot that day, or they might think it tastes funny and quit drinking, or they might not all get even amounts... and the list goes on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Toth Boer Goats knows the dosage.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My old vet had me dosing them 1cc per 4lbs straight out of the bottle, 5 days in a row. Worked back then, still works now. Diluting in water did nothing here though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Also, what is the concentration of that cydectin? Looks like he they gave you the sheep drench, if so the dose is correct.


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Corid dose i use while adding it to the water if treating a group of kids is 30 cc per 5 gallons for the first 5 days then cut the dose in half at 15cc per 5 gallons for another 16days so yes it is a total of a 21 day treatment. I don't know if there are different strengths of Corid or not that your vet could be that far off?

I have seen plenty of claims of corid and needing to give thiamine etc and i have never experienced that at those dosages. Doesn't mean it can't happen but i haven't ever had to give Vit B or thiamine shots while doing treatment. It works great if the kids are weaned and you can bucket water them. Of course doesn't work if they are still nursing and or you will be going through a lot if they are in a large oen together with adults that don't require treatment but will still of course be drinking the water. He has an individual dose on it for drenching but i hardly ever go that route so i would have to check that tomorrow when i'm back in the barn.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When Was the baycox given?...it works best as a preventive but does work to treat..a second dose 10 days after the first


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone I am calling my vet this morning to make sure I understood their dosage. 
The Baycox was given 3 weeks ago. I did not know I was suppose to follow up 10 days later. That was my fault & now I'm almost out. I will give it to my doe that's the worse. Since I know the proper dosage on it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

_Mixing undiluted Corid liquid:
Mix 6 tablespoons corid to 16 oz water.
Then dose it the same as below.

20% Powdered mixture is cheaper mix at: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mixed solution well. Shake well before each use.
then dose at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days.

I do not put it in the drinking water, because I feel the goats will not get enough from it and it is being underdosed.
_


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Corid is just pure crap in my opinion. I have had good luck with Toltrazuril and Di-Methox. I know someone who almost lost their kid trying to treat coccidiosis with Corid. I recommended Toltrazuril instead and the kid actually pulled through and recovered. There are some who use it with success, but many more who haven't had good luck at all. I won't use it. It doesn't target the actual problem. The Toltrazuril should be boostered 10 days after the initial dose. I had heard some people questioning it's effectiveness this year though so who knows. The company that sells it is kinda sketchy. If it fails, I would try Di-Methox before Corid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

KW Farms said:


> Corid is just pure crap in my opinion. I have had good luck with Toltrazuril and Di-Methox. I know someone who almost lost their kid trying to treat coccidiosis with Corid. I recommended Toltrazuril instead and the kid actually pulled through and recovered. There are some who use it with success, but many more who haven't had good luck at all. I won't use it. It doesn't target the actual problem. The Toltrazuril should be boostered 10 days after the initial dose. I had heard some people questioning it's effectiveness this year though so who knows. The company that sells it is kinda sketchy. If it fails, I would try Di-Methox before Corid.


I have to disagree, I have had great success with it for many years now. Active cases and prevention. The trick is to not overdose to much and to not use it on the super weak goats, with ruminant issues, who are off feed. That means an already compromised sytem. That is asking for trouble. With any drugs it will attack good gut flora. So it is best to rebuild after treatment is finished like 1 day.

Corid attacks the thiamine in the cocci not the goat.

We have to let others decide on what is best for their goats and every circumstance may be different. Some people such as me and my vet, use it and like the results, when used correctly. 
I know there are some who do not like corid, but mostly people hear bad rumors about it or cases where they overdosed it or even gave it to a really weak goat, with bad results. 
Just like any drug, it may work better for one breeder, but not work for the next. Sometimes it is from being immuned to it as well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pam, you were one of the breeders I was thinking of who has good success with Corid.

What I don't like about it is how it doesn't really target the cocci specifically, but "camouflages" itself as thiamine so when the cocci ingest it, it causes starvation. The active ingredient, amprollium, inhibits Vitamin B1 (thiamine) production which is vital to rumen function. I guess I don't understand how this wouldn't be harmful to the animal. If Corid is disguised as thiamine, then the goat's body would treat it as thiamine, therefore inhibiting production of it and causing a deficiency. Am I wrong?

This is from Corid's website:

*How CORID works
Structurally, CORID mimics thiamin (Vitamin B1) which is required by coccidia for normal growth and reproduction. When coccidia ingest CORID, they experience thiamin deficiency and starve from malnutrition. *

A breeder friend of mine had a doeling with coccidiosis. Vet gave her Corid for treatment and as the treatments went on the doeling got worse and worse, lost weight, etc. and they thought they were going to lose her. She contacted me and said she didn't think she'd pull through. When I heard she was on Corid, I recommended stopping that and using Baycox instead and to get Vit B1 complex into her. She followed instructions and the doeling made a quick recovery and is now a beautiful show doe. Maybe that was a coincidence, maybe the dosages were wrong on the Corid, or maybe it was immune, but that's been one of the experiences I've heard where it did not work.

If someone is using Corid and it's working great for their herd, then by all means continue, but I think it's good to know there are other options as well. I personally won't use it unless the coccidiostats I'm using fail, but I just haven't heard many positive things about it. I'm glad it's working for you though Pam. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem Kylee.

It is strange how corid works for sure.

It actually does not kill off all cocci, it leaves some in the gut, to a safer level, but doing this makes the goat fight against it better, and not get immuned to it. Other meds for cocci treatment kill all of them off. Which can cause resistance. As we know, all goats do have low level of cocci, but when stressed, explodes to a higher level, causing it to be a danger to the goat. Strangely the corid attacks the cocci and doesn't touch the goats thiamine count, it focuses on the cocci.

If left too long, without treatment, which isn't long for cocci to cause damage and sometimes we don't know until it is too late and only seeing a goat not growing or wasting away. By that time it is too late, as permanent damage is done to the walls of the small intestine, causing inflammation, nutrition cannot be absorbed well, when this occurs. Damage cannot be reversed. If a goat survives, more than likely will be weaker and never be truly healthy. Intestinal bleeding can cause death, from blood loss, if left too long. Some other reasons for death can be dehydration, electrolytic imbalance and acidosis. 

Cocci can cause severe intestinal scarring and stunt growth so the goat cannot absorb proper nutrients to survive.


I do agree and tell people if the goat stops eating and not acting normal and may start displaying polio, to stop corid immediately and replenish the thiamine in the goat. Then when the goat is stronger, use another alternative for treatment of cocci.


Yes, not mixing the corid properly, not dosing it properly can cause it not to work. Or using thiamine or fortified vit B shots shots at the same time, it is weird for sure. 



Hope some of this incite helps.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info.!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The dosing on the Cydectin is off as well. That 1 cc for 11 lbs is for sheep. Goats are 1cc for 6 lbs. (If that is the oral sheep drench).


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your answers! I've learned so much & am still confused by my vet. I called today to verify treatment dosages. They premixed the Corid for me & vet still says 1.5 but I can double to 3ml per 5 gallons of water. 
I explained for my chickens I use 10ml per gallon of water. 

I'm going to try it but am planning on looking Iooking at the other options you guys brought up. 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

My boys thank you to


----------



## Goatiegoat (Jun 15, 2016)

Use corid to dose my goats...I mix with Gatorade & drench....3oz of corid in 1 pint of Gatorade. Then dose 3cc per 10lbs of body weight daily for 5 days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute goats.


----------



## Clehmanktm57319 (Aug 6, 2016)

I gave corrid 1 pill crushed in a 10cc syringe filled with water for a 14 pd Pygmy an a 18 pd Pygmy. Both got polio an we lost one not going there again it said one per 20 PDFs but was told a whole pill would be fine. NOT needed b12 ,thalamine and iron inj I will stock something else from now on


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

I just had the same medicine. Gave 30ml in 5 galkons. Treated entire herd that way since they drink from the same source Pepto not help but kaopectate did


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Clehmanktm57319 said:


> I gave corrid 1 pill crushed in a 10cc syringe filled with water for a 14 pd Pygmy an a 18 pd Pygmy. Both got polio an we lost one not going there again it said one per 20 PDFs but was told a whole pill would be fine. NOT needed b12 ,thalamine and iron inj I will stock something else from now on


Sorry for the loss. 

I have never seen or heard of corid being in pill form. Are you sure it was corid? Sounds more like a sulfa pill.


----------



## Goatiegoat (Jun 15, 2016)

My corid is in liquid form. Sorry about your goat


----------

